# Sticky  VWR126X: New Price $49.95 and Klippel Tests



## Creative Sound

We are pleased to announce a price reduction in our XBL and RevSurround (patented), cast aluminum basket, thermo-formed strand-oriented polypropylene cone VWR126X. 

This is possible because of ordering larger quantities, amortizing development cost and lowering dealer margins and allows us to pass on savings to our loyal customers.

We also have some Klippel based measurements from Red Rock Acoustics which confirm both small signal and large signal parameters.

View attachment VWR126XNOV.pdf















​


----------



## ngjockey

Wow, ran some of those numbers through a calculator and those things dig deep into the bass for their size. Comparable or better than some 6.5's. Looks like they like quite a bit of air behind them though. Can't break all the laws of physics.


----------

